# Unter Linux eine DVD anschauen. Ad: BlueRay?

## ChrisJumper

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte nur mal anmerken das es bei meinem Gentoo immer schwieriger wird eine DVD zu schauen. Da sie an diversen libdvdread/css Problemen scheitert.

Und jetzt habe ich bei xsoft so ein LinDVD gefunden. Was diese Probleme zumindest mit etwas Offizielen löst. Aber jetzt frage ich mich ob ihr alternative Lösungen kannt. Sehr gerne Legal und auch wenn ich dafür etwas zahlen muss.

Oder gibt es einen Hack (dll kopieren?) mit dem meine Vista64 Version, welche natürlich im Stande ist legal die Filme abzuspielen, dies meinem Linuxplayer beibringen kann? Ich mag nicht immer neu Booten zum DVD schauen Vista ist immer so unbequem und will wenn ich das einmal im Monat brauche immer 3 Stunden Sicherheitsupdate machen und mehrmals neu starten.

Eine VM zu nutzen ist mir extra zum schauen auch zu aufwendig. Vielleicht gibt es aber auch einen Funktionierenden Softwareplayer unter Wine??

Wie macht ihr das... und welche Lösungen könnt ihr mir anbieten?

Grüße!!Last edited by ChrisJumper on Thu Jul 10, 2008 8:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Necoro

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich wollte nur mal anmerken das es bei meinem Gentoo immer schwieriger wird eine DVD zu schauen. Da sie an diversen libdvdread/css Problemen scheitert.

 

Bitte? ... ich hatte noch nie irgendein Problem mit ner DVD   :Shocked: 

----------

## ChrisJumper

Ich leihe mir gerne Filme aus.. und hatte schon öfters welche die ich nicht abspielen konnte.

Das läuft dann so ab... der CSS Schlüssel wird gesucht, nicht gefunden und alle werden durchprobiert. Manchmal startet der Film dann doch noch wenn einer passt. Aber meistens nicht.

Filme die ich z.B. nicht abspielen konnte waren:

Resident Evil 3, 30 Days and Nights, Trade und The Fontain.

Also von 4 Filmen die ich mir ausgeliehen habe.. konnte ich jetzt nur einen abspielen. Aber ich probiere die nachher nochmal weil ich eben erst einen Konflikt entdeckt und behoben habe der den Zugriff auf mein DVD-Rom ausbremste.

Trotzdem scheint es da einen neuen Schutz zu geben der Probleme macht und mich nervt das. Zumal die gefühlte Tendenz dahin geht das neuere Titel sich nicht mehr abspielen lassen.

Edit: Es schaut so aus als konnte der Schlüsselsuchlauf mit diesem libata-Konflik (link von eben) nicht komplett durchlaufen. Jetzt wird einer der Filme abgespielt. Aber trotzdem brauchte Xine beim ersten Versuch (jetzt hat es sich den Schlüssel ja gemerkt) etwa 10 Minuten. :/

----------

## AmonAmarth

also ich hatte bisher nur einen film wo ich diesen effekt hatte und das war "das parfum". bei dieser dvd war es aber vorher schon bekannt das es eine un-dvd sein soll, dessen kopierschutz auch manchen legalen hardware dvd playern probleme bereitet. wenn dir xine nicht (mehr) zusagt wegen der zuverlässigkeit versuche doch mal linDVD (evtl. gibts ne demo version), habe ich mir jedenfalls mal als kommerzielle legale dvd player variante empfehlen lassen, ob damit auch die von mir und dir genannten un-dvds abspielbar sind weiß ich allerdings auch nicht.Last edited by AmonAmarth on Sat Jul 19, 2008 1:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ChrisJumper

Mensch. Nachdem ich gestern bestimmt 3 Stunden getestet habe bin ich irgendwann darauf aufmerksam geworden das neben dem Engpass durch das libata-Treiber-Problem (2 Treiber wollen ein Device verwalten). Auch noch kam das einige Bibliotheken nicht so sein sollten.. und die Fehlermeldungen waren nicht deutlich genug. Nach einem revdep-rebuild Liefen zumindest 4 von den 5 Filmen.

The Fountain lief leider nicht und ist mir (selbst unter W.) bei der hälfte auch eingefroren. Schade eigentlich zumal es ein wirklich sehenswerte Film war.

Viele Fehler scheibe ich auch meinem Laufwerk zu. Vielleicht kaufe ich mir ja mal wieder ein neues. Weiß jemand wie das mit Blue-Ray Laufwerken unter Linux ausschaut? Billige Kosten ja nur noch "120" EUR. Und ein DVD- und CD-Brenner ist natürlich mit drin.

Kann Mplayer und Co Blueray-Filme abspielen?

----------

## AmonAmarth

the fountain läuft definitiv (videothek version). das liegt also eher an deinem dvd laufwerk oder am treiber (libata, atapi ? was auch immer...) oder am codec (bzw eine fehlerhafte version).

OT: trotzdem schade das du den film nicht zuende gucken konntest, hätte sich auf jedenfall gelohnt  :Wink: 

mfg

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Kann Mplayer und Co Blueray-Filme abspielen?

 

Soweit ich weiß, werden die Codecs mittlerweile alle unterstützt. Auch die neuen BluRay-Audioformate wie Dolby TrueHD. 

Allerdings wirst du am Kopierschutz, BD+ und wie sie alle heißen, scheitern.

In der c't hab ich neulich mal ein Zitat aus einem Interview mit einem Hersteller eines BluRay-Softwareplayers gesehen. Laut dessen Aussage müssen sie jede neu erscheinende BluRay-Disc erstmal zu den Programmierern (nach Korea oder so) schicken, damit überprüft wird, ob diese überhaupt läuft. Gegebenenfalls muss sich der Käufer der Scheibe dann zuhause erstmal ein Software-Update seines Player herunterladen, bevor er die neue Scheibe abspielen kann.

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass sich jemand aus dem OpenSource-Lager freiwillig an diesen Sumpf heranwagen will. Zumal man damit rechnen muss, das derjenige dann gleich wieder Klagen und Abmahnungen an den Hals geworfen kriegt.

Und dass ein kommerzieller Hersteller einen BluRay-Softwareplayer für Linux entwickelt, ist sogar noch unwahrscheinlicher. Unter Linux funktioniert ja noch nicht mal die Hardwarebeschleunigung für h264-Decoding der neuen Grafikkarten, welche alle Software-Player nutzen.

In kurz: Legal gekaufte BluRay-Disc unter Linux legal abspielen -> kannst du vergessen. Es sei denn die Filmstudios und Publisher verzichten von heute auf morgen auf den ganzen lächerlichen (und nur die Ehrlichen schädigenden) Kopierschutz-Mist.

----------

## Polynomial-C

Hi,

zum Thema "Un-DVDs": libdvdread UDF fix

Es gibt bereits einen bugreport dafür bei Gentoo, allerdings scheint sich dort nicht viel zu tun: media-libs/{libdvdread,xine-lib} can't play DVDs with DVD-Movie-Protect

Der patch läßt sich problemlos in media-video/mplayer, media-libs/libdvdread und media-libs/xine-lib einspielen und funktionierte bei mir mit allen getesteten "Un-DVDs" (und den "normalen" DVDs ebenfalls) einwandfrei.

Grüße

Poly-C

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In kurz: Legal gekaufte BluRay-Disc unter Linux legal abspielen -> kannst du vergessen. Es sei denn die Filmstudios und Publisher verzichten von heute auf morgen auf den ganzen lächerlichen (und nur die Ehrlichen schädigenden) Kopierschutz-Mist.

 

Ach ja... manche Lernen es nie. Der einzige wirksame Koprieschutz ist doch nur ein ein niedriger Preis für die DVD bzw. fürs Kino und ein nahezu zeitgleiches Erscheinen der Filme. Aber ich bin sicher das Braucht noch eine weile bis sich das so entwickelt. Solange das soo komisch läuft schließen die Bösen Jungs ihren Blue-Ray Player einfach an ihren Computer an und nehmen den Stream auf.

Ich habe mir "The Fountain" jetzt gekauft und bin AmonAmarth recht dankbar für seine Mitteilung. Der Film läuft wunderbar und ich bereue es nicht diesen Film gekauft zu haben. Evtl lag es am Physischen Zustand des Videothekenmediums.

Danke Poly-C für den Tipp mit den Un-DVDs. Ich werde es mal ausprobieren. Wenn wieder etwas nicht geht. Aber genau dies ist der Effekt (lässt sich nicht abspielen) der mir bei Resident Evil und Silent Hill aufgefallen ist. Oh noch was merkwürdiges. Xine kann die DVD "Final Fantasy 7 - Advent Children" nicht abspielen. Aber ansehen konnte ich den Film trotzdem via mplayer dvd://2.

----------

## Mr_Maniac

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Solange das soo komisch läuft schließen die Bösen Jungs ihren Blue-Ray Player einfach an ihren Computer an und nehmen den Stream auf.

 

Soweit ich weiß, ist das leider nicht so einfach...

Meines Wissens nach ist der komplette Weg von Daten-Eingang (Laufwerk) bis Ausgang (Fernseher/Monitor) verschlüsselt...

Und damit BluRay-Player dem Film auch in "HD" ausgeben, MÜSSEN sie mit einem HDCP-fähigem Gerät verbunden sein. Sonst erhält man nur das "PAL"-Signal oder sogar gar nichts...

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *Mr_Maniac wrote:*   

>  *ChrisJumper wrote:*   Solange das soo komisch läuft schließen die Bösen Jungs ihren Blue-Ray Player einfach an ihren Computer an und nehmen den Stream auf. 
> 
> Soweit ich weiß, ist das leider nicht so einfach...
> 
> Meines Wissens nach ist der komplette Weg von Daten-Eingang (Laufwerk) bis Ausgang (Fernseher/Monitor) verschlüsselt...
> ...

 

richtig, bei den hd-dvd playern war/ist es genau so. aber es gibt da immernoch so nette (auch wenn evtl illegale) methoden um die verschlüsselung zu deaktivieren, das hängt dann natürlich vom abspielgerät ab. bei den toshiba HD-dvd playern kann man meines wisses mit einer werkadministrations-tastenkombination in eine art verstecktes menü kommen und das dort deaktivieren. ich extrapolier das jetzt einfach mal auch auf die blueray, dass es dort ähnlich möglich ist.

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Oh noch was merkwürdiges. Xine kann die DVD "Final Fantasy 7 - Advent Children" nicht abspielen. Aber ansehen konnte ich den Film trotzdem via mplayer dvd://2.

 

das klingt aber nach einem nicht kompatiblen dvd-menü. die kapitel an sich schienen ja zu funktionieren. mit dem befehl 

```
xine dvd://2
```

 sollte sich die dvd auch genauso abspielen lassen wie mit dem mplayer

PS: vielleicht war das bei the fountain in der leihversion auch eine andere dvd mit einer art speziellen "videothek verschlüsselung" ?

----------

## fangorn

In D ist bezahlt man zwar Gebühren für das Recht auf eine Privatkopie, inzwischen ist diese aber rein formaljuristisch für DVD/Blu-Ray/HDDVD und einige CDs verboten, da diese offiziell als "kopiergeschützt" gelten. Dass jedes dieser "Kopierschutzverfahren" inzwischen geknackt ist und somit eigentlich nicht mehr als "wirksam" gelten dürfte ist dabei solange egal wie nicht ein Präzedenzfall bis zum obersten Gericht durchgeboxt wurde, der genau dies ein für alle mal klärt. 

Es existieren Lösungen (am ausgereiftesten für Windows, aber auch eingeschränkt für Linux), jedoch macht man sich im Moment in D zumindest angreifbar wenn man sie einsetzt. 

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Man kann die Daten auch direkt im PC entschlüsselt auf die Platte legen. Eine Weiterverarbeitung ist inzwischen auch hauptsächlich zeitaufwendig. Technisch stellt sie kaum noch ein Problem dar.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

manchmal liegt es auch auch falschen permissions, dass man keine DVD anschauen kann:

```
 ls -l /dev/cdr*

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 2008-08-03 13:56 /dev/cdrom -> sr0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 2008-08-03 13:56 /dev/cdrw -> sr0
```

bzw. das gleiche für /dev/dvd und die dvd kann von den playern wieder gescheiht geöffnet werden (bzw. dvdread / ...)

----------

## Polynomial-C

Nur daß ls bei Symlinks nicht automatisch die Rechte der Datei anzeigt, auf die der Symlink verweist: 

```
barcelona:~ # ls -l /dev/cdr*

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 Aug  3 20:53 /dev/cdrom -> sr0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 Aug  3 20:53 /dev/cdrw -> sr0
```

 Im Unterschied zu: 

```
barcelona:~ # ls -lL /dev/cdr*

brw-rw---- 1 root cdrom 11, 0 Aug  3 20:53 /dev/cdrom

brw-rw---- 1 root cdrom 11, 0 Aug  3 20:53 /dev/cdrw
```

----------

